# Budgie not active but eats all day still



## Schwarzneggar (May 26, 2018)

My budgie Oreo has recently been inactive, falling off his perch, not flying, but eating tons of food all day. I'm not sure its sex/age but it was quite young when I bought it and it's been at least 5 months already. He/she has been acting strange for about a week. I took him out today for inspection and his feet and wings seemed fine to me. He even flew away a few times. I know his nails were really really long so I thought that might be an issue with balancing on the perch. He's the gray one in the pic. He/she just wants to sit on the perch all day and only moves to eat. Please help! I'm clueless!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You need to take Oreo to an Avian Vet immediately for a proper diagnosis and treatment plan.
If there are no Avian vets in your area, then you should find an Exotic Pet Veterinarian that has experience with small birds.

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma. 
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. 
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

Asking for help on-line when a budgie is ill, is not practical. 
Any advice you are given may well be in direct contradiction to the diagnosis shown by proper avian tests as forum members are not trained in Avian Medicine.

https://www.talkbudgies.com/articles-budgie-disease-illness/335937-avian-first-aid.html

https://www.talkbudgies.com/articles-budgie-health/340410-avian-physical-examination.html

https://www.talkbudgies.com/articles-budgie-disease-illness/290266-nutritional-diseases.html

Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense

I wish your little Orea a full and speedy recovery.
Please be sure to update us on his condition after you've taken him to the Avian Vet.*


----------

